# What book(s) have you read that lingered with you after you finished?



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

What book(s) have you read, that you were so immersed in, and the characters so real, that you thought about the story and the characters while you were reading it, and also days after you were finished with the book?  So far, the great winner for me would be the book I finished a few days ago, Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry.  I think he cast a spell on me, lol!  Or it could be that I'm so looking forward also to watching the movie this weekend that I can't get my mind off of it.

I'd say if you can permeate a person's soul like this with a book, you're a darn good writer!

What about you?  Can you relate?  Which book(s) do it for you this way?


----------



## calmriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Rhonda,

It would have to be Homer's Odyssey. I enjoy epic journeys and the ancient style of writing. Also the characters in The Great Gatsby, especially Daisy and Tom Buchanan stuck with me for a long while. I could sense the tension building with Gatsby to a point where he had to reveal himself as a phoney and just hanging around to try his luck with Daisy once more.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I would have to say that it's "The Red Cross of Gold Series" by Brendan Carroll. Each one of his characters leaves a mark on you and it's impossible not to wonder what "they're doing right now" when I'm not reading it.

Also, "Memnoch the Devil" and "Queen of the Damned" by Anne Rice. I've been into vampires for a L O N G time and her characters and storylines are so amazing that they just stick in the ol' grey matter.


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

To Kill A Mockingbird.  For me it's because of a "Boo Radley" situation when I was a kid.  When I read the story years later and came across that scene where he almost magically appears at the right moment, I was transported back to that day.  I still think of that guy as my Boo Radley.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"The Time Traveller's Wife" was such a beautifully written book that I hated to finish it, and it stayed with me a long time.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd have to say the Outlander books, by Diana Gabaldon.  Jamie and Claire are so *real* that I actually argue with them when I'm reading the books, and wonder about them when I'm not.  There have been several books that stayed with me for a while but eventually fade.  Somehow, I can't imagine ever forgetting Jamie and Claire.  They feel like real people to me.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

The DaVinci Code.

It was so stunningly awful, that even now, six years after I read it, I'm still overcome with a feeling of mind-numbing horror at the mere thought of it.

~~~shudder~~~


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

Dystopian books will do that to me--_1984_, _Brave New World_, _Lord of the Flies_. My brain keeps going back and trying to fix things, but nope.


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

Robert Sawyer's ROLLBACK. It's haunted me since I read it! I know it's sci-fi, but really, that man can write gut-wrenching romance like no other author alive! Loved it.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Also, "Memnoch the Devil" by Anne Rice. I've been into vampires for a L O N G time and her characters and storylines are so amazing that they just stick in the ol' grey matter.


I read this one too a long time ago and I can still remember it quite vividly. It is a very fine book indeed. The cloth shaped like his face and all that. I know I should read more of Anne Rice, but I just never seem to get around to it. Too many books!


----------



## Elise Logan (Feb 23, 2011)

Maurice X. Alvarez said:


> To Kill A Mockingbird. For me it's because of a "Boo Radley" situation when I was a kid. When I read the story years later and came across that scene where he almost magically appears at the right moment, I was transported back to that day. I still think of that guy as my Boo Radley.


Yeah, this one sticks. I still love this book. Between Boo Radley and the awesome that is Atticus Finch, this is on my top 10 ever list.

Another that sticks Dr. Seuss's The Lorax. Yes, I know it's a children's book, but it sticks. I don't know if it's the brown barbaloots or the smeary skies or what, but that's some imagery that just stays with me. Perhaps not great literature, but definitely memorable.

There are a few others that really linger for me. The sheer WTFery of Karleen Koen's Through a Glass Darkly; the intensity and sheer power of Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe; the scope and just... whoa... of The Lord of the Rings trilogy; the convoluted and brainy punch of Ender's Game; the terror induced by Stephen King's The Mangler or The Moving Finger. Maybe I remember too many....

E


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

RhondaRN said:


> What book(s) have you read, that you were so immersed in, and the characters so real, that you thought about the story and the characters while you were reading it, and also days after you were finished with the book? So far, the great winner for me would be the book I finished a few days ago, Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry. I think he cast a spell on me, lol! Or it could be that I'm so looking forward also to watching the movie this weekend that I can't get my mind off of it.
> 
> I'd say if you can permeate a person's soul like this with a book, you're a darn good writer!
> 
> What about you? Can you relate? Which book(s) do it for you this way?


Like you, Lonesome Dove is on my list. I was thirteen the first time I read it, and unfortunately I can't remember what it felt like to read it that first time anymore. I had seen the miniseries and loved it, so I decided to take on the book. I know I loved it, but I can't access how reading it felt that first time any longer.

The North and South trilogy by John Jakes. I love that one deeply and passionately as well.

DragonLance Chronicles and Legends. I've pretty much outgrown them now, but I did love them when I was younger. They were the first books I read with an anti-hero and moral relativism.

Atlas Shrugged. Probably don't need to say more on that one.

To Sail Beyond the Sunset, Time Enough For Love, Stranger in a Strange Land, and Starship Troopers. I'll always regret the fact that Heinlein died before I had a chance to read any of his books and send him a letter to let him know how much I enjoyed them.

That's the top of a very long list. I'm noticing themes of true love and that one person can make a difference.


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

The most recent book that stuck with me for awhile after reading it was A Thousand Splendid Suns.  What an emotional ride.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Replay by Ken Grimwood was another book that I kept thinking about long after I finished reading.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

The Hunger Games trilogy. I've really been enjoying dystopian fiction lately.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cutting for Stone. Fantastic book.

Betsy


----------



## Sharonnelson123 (Feb 18, 2011)

Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich. Hysterically funny and the character have a way of leaping right off the page. One of the few books I have read repeatedly and still laugh out loud every time.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Island of the Swans by Ciji Ware.



I loved this book.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis (Jan 27, 2011)

Christine Kersey said:


> The Hunger Games trilogy. I've really been enjoying dystopian fiction lately.


Me too. I'm not sure I'll ever purge the moment before the games ended in the first book. (The part with the mutts.) My stomach twists just thinking about it.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Beloved by Toni Morrison--haunting, gorgeous, terrifying

Possession by A.S. Byatt--characters that are so real that I almost count them as acquaintances

Fool's Run by Patricia McKillip--I remember how strongly the imagery struck me at 14.

From the Mixed-up Files of Mrs. Basil E. Franweiler--best 6th birthday gift ever

The Secret Garden by Frances Hodgson Burnett--it just means spring to me


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

1984 is probably the book that stayed with me the longest and had the most impact on me, I can't remember how old I was when I first read it but probably around 12 or 13, in any case pretty much everything in the book was new to me.  I remember staring at the last page for the longest time, reading the last few paragraphs over and over again, trying to somehow force it to change.

The Art Of Happiness by the Dalai Lama and Howard C. Cutler was another book that changed my way of thinking (and thus, my life), at a time (17? 18? It seems so long ago now) when I was very lonely and unhappy.  It got me through some bad times and it made me into a better person, definitely a lingering effect.

Somewhat more lightly, the Dragonlance books were my absolute favourites growing up, I couldn't get enough of them.  One of my biggest influences--for me, a perfect balance between characters, story and plot, especially in the Twins books.  Also a nice mix of serious and fun stuff, never too much of one or the other.  Also the Discworld books, of course, my favourite books in the world by my favourite writer in the world, Terry Pratchett.  In fact, one of the best early compliments I got about my writing, a compliment that really encouraged me to continue writing seriously, was 'it's like Dragonlance crossed with Discworld', even though this was immediately followed with 'not as good as either, of course'


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry. I think he cast a spell on me, lol!


I totally agree with you on that book. It stuck with me a long time and I still have my original dog-eared paperback. I was (and still am) a little bit in love with Gus.

"The Book Thief" by Markus Zusak haunted me for a long time after reading. It was so emotional. And someone already mentioned "A Thousand Splendid Suns" by Khaled Hosseini. That was another heartwrenching book (I'm seeing a pattern here). The most recent book that has stuck with me has been "Unbroken" by Laura Hillenbrand. It was such an interesting story of survival and WWII. I kept thinking back on the book and remembering my Grandfather who served in WWII. I would have loved to have the opportunity to discuss it with him. After reading through it, I think I have a better idea on why he felt the way he did on a lot of issues.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

An Infinity of Mirrors by Richard Condon

It is the most insightful story ever written of what the abuse of power does to even the powerful.

A good page on it: http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/An_Infinity_of_Mirrors

Note that the critical reception at the time was hostile. Today many other novelists consider it Condon's greatest book, far superior to The Manchurian Candidate.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

_Père Goriot_, by Balzac. Some books are just perfect.

CK


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Syria Says... said:


> Also, "Memnoch the Devil" and "Queen of the Damned" by Anne Rice. I've been into vampires for a L O N G time and her characters and storylines are so amazing that they just stick in the ol' grey matter.


I loved Memnoch the Devil's take on how religion and science could be tied together. That left me thinking for days and probably has influenced my belief structure as well.

The other one that lingered was 1984.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Marion Zimmer Bradley's _Mists of Avalon_... I've always been a huge Arthurian legend lover, so even after I reread that book it just lingers with me for months.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

"The Doomsday Book" by Connie Willis. Silly though it sounds, I worried about the characters...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Doomsday-Book-ebook/dp/B004G60FXG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298564520&sr=1-5


----------



## RachelHowzell (Nov 4, 2010)

Under the Dome by Stephen King

Into Thin Air by John Krakauer

The Color Purple by Alice Walker

Devil in the White City by Eric Larsson

There are others but those... man...

Rachel


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Besides the three below...I would add

Their Eyes Were Watching God (Hurston)

Beloved (Toni Morrison)

Hundred Years of Solitude 

Orient Express (Christie)

and...

Oedipus Rex


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Dune
The Shining
The Haunting of Hill House
Blind Justice
The Anatomy of Ghosts

That's my list for the moment! I loved all of those and scenes from them just stick in my head.


----------



## R. H. Watson (Feb 2, 2011)

I just started Ian McDonald's River of Gods. I'm just two chapters in -- don't know if I'll like it or not -- and last night, WHAM! I had crazy dreams about digital gods that had to have been influenced by the book. Also, this morning I woke up with a craving for Indian food. That's not a joke; no smilie intended.


----------



## Elise Logan (Feb 23, 2011)

Such interesting lists. Gives me a number of options for my TBR pile. 

One I can't believe I forgot is "From the Mixed Up Files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankweiler." The premise of that book has stuck with me for some 30 years, after a single reading, to the point of me picking it up for my daughter a few weeks ago. 

Clan of the Cave Bear and The Color Purple also stuck - though not for altogether good reasons. 

I need to stop thinking about this. There are definitely too many stuck in my brain. I'll be distracted for days.  

E


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison  (May 2004)

Jake, a man who is barely scratching out a living in a dying small town because all the good paying jobs left town, gets offered a hit job by the local loan shark. "Kill my wife", he says. The pay is five thousand bucks.

Desperate for the cash, Jake does the deed and then, being so good at it, gets more work from the guy, even as things turn around for him with finding legitimate work at a gas station.

Very well done thriller but also a very dark book with amazing sprinkling of humor throughout.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Strangely, it's often the books that upset me and I initially 'hate'.  I recently read Moonlight Mile by Dennis Lehane, an author I really enjoy.  And when I finished I was very disturbed.  I had to sit with my wife and we discussed the books and I realized the book really hit home with some fundamental truths that, frankly, I didn't want to here.  I tell other people that in presentations and workshops all the time, but it's always easier to tell other people things, than accept it myself.


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> "The Time Traveller's Wife" was such a beautifully written book that I hated to finish it, and it stayed with me a long time.


^ that, really really gripped me that book.

The God of Small Things by Arundhati Roy (- and yes, I copypasted that name  ) was another one.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

evrose said:


> The DaVinci Code.
> 
> It was so stunningly awful, that even now, six years after I read it, I'm still overcome with a feeling of mind-numbing horror at the mere thought of it.
> 
> ~~~shudder~~~


 I concur!

I have many in my mind that have lingered over the years and that I have reread, including Michael Ondaatje's "The English Patient." Cormack McCarthy's "All The Pretty Horses." Edith Wharton's "The House of Mirth." Alexander Dumas' "The Count of Monte Cristo." J.K. Rowling's "Harry Potter." Jane Austen's "Pride and Prejudice." Emily Brontë's "Wuthering Heights." Kazuo Ishiguro's "The Remains of the Day." E.M. Forster's "Maurice." Anne Rice's "Interview with the Vampire." There are others. But these are all incredible stories with superbly drawn, rich, complex characters, and prose that reads like poetry. (The styles range, of course. Some are high-falutin' and some are more coarse, but all are perfect.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Also, I haven't read a lot of non-fiction (it's something I've been doing more recently though) and two books really made a deep impression: Dave Cullen's "Columbine" and Richard Rhodes' "Masters of Death."


----------



## Jack Wallen (Feb 9, 2011)

Without a doubt, Imajica by Clive Barker. He's always been my favorite writer, but that book in particular really stuck with me for a long, long time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Little House on the Prairie books.  Read them when I was young and I still love them and think about the books.

Recently: A Reliable Wife.  I wish this one wouldn't stay with me.
I've been listening to Patrick Taylor's Irish Country series.  The characters are so interesting.  I can't wait till the next book comes out.    
deb


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

The Road and Never Let me Go.  Never Let me Go still haunts me!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Over the years I have had quite a few actually. The HP series, The Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet, Diary of Anne Frank, The Choice, Outlander Series...about a dozen more as well.
To me a truly good story is one that you still think about days, weeks, months after you read it.


----------



## Ursula Grey (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sure there are several, but two that immediately come to mind are: Gone with the Wind by Margaret Mitchell, and Sophie's Choice by William Styron. Already mentioned, but Lonesome Dove was another great novel.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

recently: "The Help" by Kathryn Stockett and "As i die, Lying" by Scott Nicholson( in a very disturbing way I wish it wouldn't though I enjoyed it kind of way)


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Stayed in my mind for days?   At my age, it's a lot less likely now than it used to be.  But I think I read "Night Train" by Martin Amis about a dozen years ago, and it has stuck with me ever since.  It was very powerful for me.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Clan of the Cave Bear_ is one ofthe most fascinating books I have read.

But when I first started writing, a friend advised me, "If you want to learn about characterisation, then read Monica Dickens." I read _The Fancy_, about a group of girls and their foreman working in a Spitfire factory during the war. It's the only book I've read more than once. I've got two copies, and one is underlined in the places where the characterisation is particularly good. I have it close to my desk and when I get stuck I read these passages and I find it puts my mind into the right gear.


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> What book(s) have you read, that you were so immersed in, and the characters so real, that you thought about the story and the characters while you were reading it, and also days after you were finished with the book? So far, the great winner for me would be the book I finished a few days ago, Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry. I think he cast a spell on me, lol! Or it could be that I'm so looking forward also to watching the movie this weekend that I can't get my mind off of it.
> 
> I'd say if you can permeate a person's soul like this with a book, you're a darn good writer!
> 
> What about you? Can you relate? Which book(s) do it for you this way?


I saw this thread and I thought immediately, LONESOME DOVE. I've read it twice (a long time in between) and yet I was so hooked on that book I could barely look up for dinner. If you know me, that's completely uncharacteristic!

I had a friend who was on a sailboat alone with her husband for weeks on end. It was a long time before they'd make land. And she was reading LONESOME DOVE. And as long as that book was, when she got down to the last hundred pages or so, she was dreading the fact that it would end. When she got to the end, she cried -- mainly because there was no more LONESOME DOVE. _That_ is a powerful book!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

For me, hands down it's 1984 and Clockwork Orange.  I still feel disturbed when I think about these two genius novels...


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

As a member of the 2am club, In Her Name (omnibus edition) did it for me. It was a couple of days before I even wanted to start another book!


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Happens to me with poems I read. One of my favorites is Kevin Young's "Elegy: Niagra Falls." The ending especially. This is from memory, so the line breaks may be off, but:

... I haven't caught sight
day or night
of the falls. 
I know they are near 
like you.
All gravity and fresh water
and grace rushing through.


----------



## nwyckoff (Feb 13, 2011)

_The Last Ember_, by Daniel Levin, made a lasting impression on me and was hard to forget. Its characters were well-developed and memorable, especially its eerily wicked antagonist, Sala-ad-din. In addition to being an electrifying adventure, it is a bold novel that exposes topics that many in the PC culture are afraid to discuss. The book also gave many fascinating historical insights regarding ancient Rome.


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

jlwallen said:


> Without a doubt, Imajica by Clive Barker. He's always been my favorite writer, but that book in particular really stuck with me for a long, long time.


Brilliant book! - I have read that in an age... and now excuse my while I to go dig out my copy and read it again... I know it's shelved up someplace.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I now feel obliged to read _Lonesome Dove_


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I now feel obliged to read _Lonesome Dove_


You won't regret it, Jan. The first 50 pages may take a while to get into, but stay with it. By the time you hit the middle of the book, you might as well give up any plans to do anything because all you'll want to do is keep reading. (At least that's been my experience.)


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Rhonda - I LOVED Lonesome Dove too. Amazing writing.

My other three picks would be...
East of Eden by John Steinbeck - outstanding writing by a master
My Friend Flicka by Mary O' Hara - read this when I was a kid and still love to reread it - great story telling and wonderful expression of life on a Wyoming ranch
Gone With the Wind by Margaret Mitchell - Scarlett O'Hara - Who could ever forget her!

And - I just read The Glass Castle by Jeanette Walls - this is a haunting memoir that reads like a novel - you really must get this book.

Happy reading!


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> Hi Rhonda - I LOVED Lonesome Dove too. Amazing writing.
> 
> My other three picks would be...
> East of Eden by John Steinbeck - outstanding writing by a master
> ...


Cheryl, I love all three of those you just mentioned --- I rarely read a book twice, but I read GONE WITH THE WIND three times. And MY FRIEND FLICKA has always been an influence on me as an author. In fact, I find myself going to the used bookstores looking for old copies of the book, because it is emblazoned so completely in my memory. Old hardbacks, old paperbacks.

I'd like to add a book that has meant a lot to so many people called BOY'S LIFE, by Robert McCammon. That's another book that stays with you and brings you back to it. A lot of horror readers love it (as they love SOMETHING WICKED THIS WAY COMES and THE SHINING), but it's a book for anybody.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Anne, I agree with you about Robert J. Sawyer's ROLLBACK and some of his other thought-provoking sci-fi novels.  Normally, I avoid science fiction, but his work keeps me thinking long after I complete the last page.

Patricia


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> Hi Rhonda - I LOVED Lonesome Dove too. Amazing writing.
> 
> My other three picks would be...
> East of Eden by John Steinbeck - outstanding writing by a master
> ...


Cheryl, I agree, The Glass Castle is a great book!! I read it a few months ago. Gone with the Wind is also amazing! I read it 25 years ago. Seen the movie 1000 times and it's amazing how much more in depth the book is. Now I"ve got to read Flicka and East of Eden!


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

The Awakening by Kate Chopin


----------



## katie kitty (Feb 28, 2011)

"The Lovely Bones" was a book that haunted me for the longest. When Suzie said her name was "Suzie Salmon, like the fish" it made you realize how young she was when this horrific event happened to her. Now that my daughter is 15, it still haunts me to this day.


----------



## fearless74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Rhonda, there's a lot of good books out there. I read one called The Shadow of the Wind, a great book. Also Glass Castles and Olive Kitteridge.

Take care, Laura

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Goodness, too many books to choose from . . .

Most of the classics people have already mentioned: _Gone with the Wind_, _To Kill a Mockingbird _ (btw, my 8th grade English teacher said that Boo Radley was an albino--did anyone else get taught that??), _1984_, _Lord of the Rings_, _Lonesome Dove_, etc. Also, I would add _Rebecca_ by Daphne Du Maurier--the haunting images and descriptions have stayed with me for 20 years.

As for recent books I've read, Alice Hoffman's _The River King_, Patricia McKillip's _The Changeling Sea_, and Jeanette Wells's _The Glass Castle_. Beautiful, poetic language in all three, and compelling characters that linger in the memory.

My all-time favorite that has to be Anne Tyler's _Saint Maybe_. Best modern story of redemption ever.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

RhondaRN said:


> What about you? Can you relate? Which book(s) do it for you this way?


The Time Traveler's Wife did this to me. It bothered me a great deal and I was very very depressed after reading it for about a week!! I really didn't like feeling that way though at all. I tend to stay away from books that are going to be depressing like that if I can b/c I couldn't stop thinking about it!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

So many books have stuck with me long after I read them. Here's a partial list (w/o italicized letters because I'm on my iPad and italics take awhile):

Pride and Prejudice (Jane Austen)
'Salem's Lot (Stepehn King)
A Time to Kill  (John Grisham)
Rosemary's Baby (Ira Levin)
The Prince of Tides (Pat Conroy)
Fried Green Tomatoes  (Fannie Flagg)
Plum Island (Nelson DeMille)
The Stranger Beside Me (Ann Rule)
Mayday (Nelson DeMille and Thomas Block)
The Silence of the Lambs (Thomas Harris)
My Life in France (Julia Child)
Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum books (the numbered ones)


----------



## J. Carson Black (Feb 27, 2011)

C.J. Box's BLUE HEAVEN stayed with me for a quite a while. It won the Edgar for Best Novel a couple of years ago.  Haunting.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

The Wolf's Hour by McCammon.

Just an awesome, epic werewolf novel set in WW2 Germany.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

Liv James said:


> The Awakening by Kate Chopin


Now this is a classic piece of literature. I've read it 3-4 times already in my life and I keep finding new things that speak to me.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Definitely Dorothy Dunnett's House of Niccolo series and 'The Lymond Saga' Astonishing hist. fict of the fourteenth and fifteenth centuries that defies belief with twists and turns. Adored and iconic and HIGHLY recommended.


----------

